# we got to masters agility in 10 months



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I am so proud of my baby girl we started A.A.C agility in april and just last weekend we completed 2 titles and have moved into masters fully... she jumps 26 inches regular and is so athletic, I absolutely love this girl she is my everything so loyal, devoted, silly and smart playful and sensible all at the same time she is my best friend and I couldn't be more proud of her  here is a video of her final advanced standard which gave us our A.A.D.C title JACKPOT ADV STANDARD Q - YouTube thanks for watching


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats! She looks like she is having a blast! AAC is similar to USDAA, correct?


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

yes very similar type of courses


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

Is that the highest level? Just curious. 

Very impressive. I myself did agility with my border collie. We got to level 3 at our local club in 5 months. It's a awesome experience and a special bond between you and your dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations to the both of you!!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

yes when we get thru masters we get whats called an ATCHc then we can work on other titles in masters to get up to lifetime


----------

